# Zum 3.Advent : Rattenscharfe Weihnachtsengel x 31



## krawutz (12 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (12 Dez. 2010)

rattenscharf  .......... trotzdem :thx:


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (12 Dez. 2010)

Was soll das denn? :kotz:


----------



## steven91 (12 Dez. 2010)

richtig ekelhaft


----------



## Nielebock (12 Dez. 2010)

solche Weihnachtsengel und Weihnachten ist gerettet


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2010)

uuuuuhhhhhhh


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Dez. 2010)

Mal was anderes.


----------



## jupp24 (12 Dez. 2010)

Tjach, so sehen eben ein großer Teil der Frauen in den Alter nun mal nackelig aus.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (12 Dez. 2010)

....und wie krieg ich die Kotze vom Bildschirm ?
Bei manchen liegt es nicht am Alter, sondern am Fett !!
Danke, netter Versuch.


----------



## nubbel11 (12 Dez. 2010)

Was mußt Du für schreckliche Winachten erlebt haben wenn das deine Engel sind .....Muahahahahaha Jingle Bells mal wörtlich gesehen:kotz:


----------



## kayleigh1960 (12 Dez. 2010)

Dann lieber nix zu weihnachten!! :kotz:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2010)

Muss nicht sein


----------



## raffi1975 (13 Dez. 2010)

ich glaub ich bin in falschen Film? Geht gar nicht


----------

